# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  برای شرکت در ازمون زبان خارجه باید یه بار دیگه ثبت نام کنم

## fargo

سلام دوستان من میخوام در ازمون منحصرا زبان هم شرکت کنم
باید یه بار دیگه کارت اعتباری بخرم وثبت نام کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

